# Facebook!



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi y'all,
I just joined FB like 4 days ago. If you want to be my friend, friend Lynda Hopkins or let me know what your full name is  I'd love to be able to keep up with you on FB as well as TGS!
Lynda


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I'm on there: Sarah Delhotal or [email protected]  I tried looking you up but there's like 60 Lynda Hopkins


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, your email would be easier! 

I am [email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

me through my fan page End of The Line


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

I am on there; Stefanie Harper or my e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

:hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Add meeeee Laura Kopp. And my ranch is on there too!
Tinyhooves ranch Nigerian dwarf goats!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

OK, I'm going to log on and try and friend you all  my email is [email protected], btw


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

farmergal said:


> OK, I'm going to log on and try and friend you all  my email is [email protected], btw


 I can not find you.



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Add meeeee Laura Kopp. And my ranch is on there too!
> Tinyhooves ranch Nigerian dwarf goats!


 I can't find you either.

I am Lori Harfert. Find me also.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you can all add me. [email protected] or alyssa romine


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm on as Kristinn Klug email is [email protected]

Gina


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

You can also friend me, Joanie Sannan and also have a page for the goat farm. It is Walnut Grove Farm.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Lori -- when did you get on FB? Is Liz the only holdout? LOL [email protected] or denise fraser -- addicted!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

citylights said:


> Lori -- when did you get on FB? Is Liz the only holdout? LOL [email protected] or denise fraser -- addicted!


Liz has a Facebook - she got it a couple months ago I think it was

I think pam is the lone hold out


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Amika Cook Ortiz ([email protected])

I don't have a page for the farm yet. Too busy working on the website.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

citylights said:


> Lori -- when did you get on FB? Is Liz the only holdout? LOL [email protected] or denise fraser -- addicted!


 I have had it for a while. My daughter said I needed to get with the times. lol Now I am on more then she is. lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Mon Reve Farm said:


> Amika Cook Ortiz ([email protected])
> 
> I don't have a page for the farm yet. Too busy working on the website.


 I can't find you.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Does this help...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1512159626


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

just wanted to let everyone know that wasnt aware that i have a ranch page now... Breaking Dawn Ranch...please like it


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm on facebook to, [email protected] . It can be a very addicting site, before I got on there I checked my email every day-then when I got on there I kept forgetting to check my email-dont know why exactly-but now i'm better at checking it. ;-).


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> Mon Reve Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Amika Cook Ortiz ([email protected])
> ...


Liz add us. Gray Robin Ranch or [email protected]. LOL I can't find you.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I already put mine, but just incase anyone forgot to add me,
Laura Kopp
[email protected].

Also add my farm page! Tinyhooves ranch!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Tara Winters or [email protected]


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

friended!!! :wave:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Me too!!! [email protected] :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have my Ranch page - www.facebook.com/Sunsetlakeranch

and my soaps - www.facebook.com/SLRNaturalsandNecessities


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL....I'll add mine as soon as I can figure out how.....I'm not there much.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Liz at least you are with the times.....I have yet to break down and go there.....I am too busy and already spend way to much time on computer!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

"Tyler Stembridge" isn't too common, so that should get me up. If not, [email protected]. I'm taking a break from FB this month, but I'll be back on the first of February!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Tyler said:


> "Tyler Stembridge" isn't too common, so that should get me up. If not, [email protected]. I'm taking a break from FB this month, but I'll be back on the first of February!


 WOW Tyler, you are a very strong sole if I might say. I could not stay off for a month. When my daughter had her finals just in December she had her friend go on and change her password so she could not get on.

I guess we will see you on FB in Feb. :clap:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not as strong as you think. I took a "break" after this last Thanksgiving... I think I managed to stay off for just over 48 hours. 

Yeppers!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope I'm doing this right,, I'm not there a whole lot...I spend just about ALL my puter time here!
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/pro ... 0932535630


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My friend didnt go on facebook for a WHOLE YEAR!!! That was her new years resolution last year haha


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Tyler I tried to find you and think I just sent a friends request to a band, LOL See if you can find us. Gray Robin Ranch.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

@TinyHoovesRanch: Wowzers!

@jdgray716: You sent the request to the right place! I got it via email.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha....had to share this...my friends were passing this around, tried it and love it, so silly! I hope they do more stuff like this. but can't help but wonder if this has anything to do with the new Pirates movie coming out in a few months? hmmm.... 

Seriously you all gotta check this out----->This is just AWESOME! Haha!
Scroll to the bottom of your Facebook page where it says in little blue letters, "English (US)." Click on it. When the language box pops up, click on the arrow next to "English (US) and select "English (Pirate)." When you've stopped laughing, paste this as your sta...(tharr be more)...(tharr be more)tus.Peer into the depths


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Add me [email protected]


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I finally have given into the craze...... [email protected] or Denise Brown Truman


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm back on FB! =)


----------

